# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Primera Cosechadora de Espárragos en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: Como no me gusta hablar por otros, les copio un correo que me llegó acerca de esta supuesta novedad.   Estimado Bruno ,  La gran noticia de este momento es que ha llegado a Perú la primera máquina en Sud América para cosechar espárragos y está funcionando con éxito hace 1 mes en los campos de Camposol en la Libertad.  La maquina va a mejorar la rentabilidad del cultivo de espárragos y la posibilidad de ser más competitivos en el mercado mundial.  Al cosechar con la maquina se puede mejorar la calidad de los espárragos, tener campos más limpios sin piedras, plantas más saludables, tener un rendimiento más alto con más kgs por Hectárea, mejorar la logística de jabas y producto, la posibilidad de cosechar durante la noche que es mejor para el producto. Las personas que trabajan en la maquina van a tener una posición más ergonómica.  La maquina es una avance tecnológica para el Perú,  La maquina es vendida por ai-solution de Alemania representada en América Latina por Stefan van Slobbe de SvS agro EIRL.  Les sugiero mencionar esta novedad en su foro / tema noticias o novedades, y si quiere más información puede contactar el departamento de relaciones públicas de Camposol o la empresa SvS agro EIRL  
Atentamente / With kind regards,
Stefan van Slobbe 
Gerente general / General manager
SvSagro EIRL
Santiago de Chile
Cel: +56 9 95449127 svs@svsagro.cl www.svsagro.cl
Skype ID: male-stefanTemas similares: Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Artículo: En junio se realizará Primera Feria de Alimentos y Bebidas de Perú en Nueva Jersey Artículo: Perú exportará por primera vez 500 contenedores de palta Hass a EEUU este año Artículo: BID concreta desembolso de US$ 2.5 millones y Perú inicia primera fase de proyecto de sanidad agraria Afirman que San Martín podría ser la primera región productora del biodiésel en el Perú

----------


## Victor martinez

Saludos 
Esta es fabricada en USA y también las hay para espárragos blancos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Víctor: Me olvidé de subir la foto que vino en el correo, y por lo que veo, se refería a espárragos blancos en este caso. De igual manera, gracias por compartir el video con nosostros.  Cosechadora de Es&.jpg  
Saludos

----------

